# Calvins Psalter



## yeutter (May 25, 2008)

Friday I picked up Calvin's Commentary on the Psalms [Volume VI in the Baker set] and found in the back a new translation of the Book of Psalms. This must have been translated from Calvin's French translation of the Psalter by Rev. James Anderson. I had not noticed this before. What a nice find.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 25, 2008)

A New Translation of Calvin's Version of the Book of Psalms, Arranged in Parallelisms


----------

